# Primer Bulb is Hard to Push



## tperk100 (Jul 14, 2013)

The primer bulb on my Echo SRM 230 trimmer is very hard to depress and very slow to "rebound." It does move the gas and once started the trimmer runs just fine.

Any idea of what is going on here? Thanks much.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Dirt is my guess.


----------

